# PS3 price cuts?



## Awesome Wells (Aug 18, 2009)

Apparently very imminent stateside.

Anyone know about over here and when.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 18, 2009)

"Now", apparently...

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/ps3-slim-in-september-price-cut-now


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 18, 2009)

What I'm trying to find is how much the 40gb one will be so i can trade my 360 in at last.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 18, 2009)

Dunno if you can still buy new 40gb ones or not, first (now defunct) one was 2nd is 80gb, but apparently it's £249 for the new one.


----------



## mattie (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought a 40Gb one when Marks and Sparks were getting shot of them over Chrimbo, that was the last I saw of them in shops.

You can put a 320Gb drive in for 40 quid in any case.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice, might pick one up...


----------



## Jorum (Aug 18, 2009)

I've been waiting for price drop,but I still haven't really seen anything to pique my interest. (given my PC will play things like GT4/Prototype etc better anyway) 
Possibly Final Fantasy, but a bit love-hate with JRPGs


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 18, 2009)

Not gonna wait for the Slim version?


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 18, 2009)

Is this due to the PS3 slim? Is it official now?


----------



## Jorum (Aug 18, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Not gonna wait for the Slim version?


I think this is the slim version


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 18, 2009)

Jorum said:


> I think this is the slim version



no, price cut is for both, slim not out for a bit tho


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

if it goes below £250 I think I might buy one


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> if it goes below £250 I think I might buy one



It's 249.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's 249.



already?  last time i idly looked for one, it was about £280, what one is £249?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> already?  last time i idly looked for one, it was about £280, what one is £249?



Linky. The new slim PS3 (which will just be called the PS3 with no 'slim' tag) cost 249 as does the standard PS3 (PS3 Phat?)...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2009)

You can pre-order from Amazon to. Tempting...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You can pre-order from Amazon to. Tempting...



tempted too, there's a lot of other stuff I need to buy at the moment, but I still fancy a PS3


----------



## wreckhead (Aug 18, 2009)

Isn't it the case that you can't install another OS (like Linux) on the new PS3?  In which case I'm still glad I got my £199 80GB in a clearout sale earlier this year. 

It does look better though.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 19, 2009)

I like the size and 250 is better price, but studios are now pretty much all multi-platform for revenue reasons, there is little to recommend it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 19, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Dunno if you can still buy new 40gb ones or not, first (now defunct) one was 2nd is 80gb, but apparently it's £249 for the new one.


I don't know, but I'm talking about 2nd hand. I want to trade my 360 in for a 40gb preowned ps3 from my local Gamestation. Currently they are about £240-250. Even if they aren't available anymore surely their price must also decrease if the ps3 is being reduced.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks good but I'll wait six months until I've done overtime to pay for it and any technical difficulties have been sorted out.

*still getting over Sony MP3 player debacle*


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks like shops won't be setting prices until the Slim is on sale. Typical.


----------



## g force (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll keep my shiny 'fat' PS3...matt finish makes the newer version look crappy. I agree about the lack of top quality games...where the hell is the new Final Fantasy game?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 19, 2009)

They were £200 in WHSmiths weeks ago.

Dont know if it were a one off. I was almost tempted to buy one just to flog it.


----------



## yield (Aug 19, 2009)

Jorum said:


> I've been waiting for price drop,but I still haven't really seen anything to pique my interest. (given my PC will play things like GT4/Prototype etc better anyway)
> Possibly Final Fantasy, but a bit love-hate with JRPGs



Valkyria Chronicles is very good. It's by the Sega team who did Skies of Arcadia. 

A challenging slow paced strategy game with a beautiful watercolour engine. Shame it didn't sell very well.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 19, 2009)

Shops have cut prices on 80gb models, but preowned prices have yet to change. This means it's actually cheaper to buy a brand new 80gb ps3 than a 60gb second hand one. Hoorah!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 19, 2009)

ooh im tempted now


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Shops have cut prices on 80gb models, but preowned prices have yet to change. This means it's actually cheaper to buy a brand new 80gb ps3 than a 60gb second hand one. Hoorah!



60GB model is backwards compatible, thus more sought after.


----------



## mattie (Aug 19, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> 60GB model is backwards compatible, thus more sought after.



More USB ports as well.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 19, 2009)

That really makes no sense.

It's also not the reason as ALL models of the ps3, preowned, are not reduced in price. the shops have only discounted brand new 80gb models (which i presume are the only ones on sale at this point). I'm not interested in backwards compatibility or in having a large HDD. I've got 80gb of HD space unused on my 360 which won't ever get used. 

If the shops don't discount preowned stock as well then they can fuck off because that's bullshit.


----------



## mattie (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> That really makes no sense.
> 
> It's also not the reason as ALL models of the ps3, preowned, are not reduced in price. the shops have only discounted brand new 80gb models (which i presume are the only ones on sale at this point). I'm not interested in backwards compatibility or in having a large HDD. I've got 80gb of HD space unused on my 360 which won't ever get used.
> 
> If the shops don't discount preowned stock as well then they can fuck off because that's bullshit.




Give it a while, the price cut's only just been announced.  They'll soon drop the price of used consoles to keep the differential.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's also not the reason



Why do you even bother asking questions, seeing as you know fucking *everything* anyway??


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 19, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Why do you even bother asking questions, seeing as you know fucking *everything* anyway??


I know more about it than you since I spoke to the shops themselves this morning. Where's your insightful analysis?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, yeah. I'm going to wager, having had them for the last couple of years, stripped, repaired and rebuilt 'em, I know fuckloads more about PS3s than you and your "spoke to a shop", son...

Tell you what... you can have this one if you want... come and get it...







Course, you might need to learn to fix them before it'd be any use.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 19, 2009)

My knowledge of the actual machine wasn't the issue or can you not read properly.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 19, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, yeah. I'm going to wager, having had them for the last couple of years, stripped, repaired and rebuilt 'em, I know fuckloads more about PS3s than you and your "spoke to a shop", son...
> 
> Tell you what... you can have this one if you want... come and get it...
> 
> ...



Look at the size of that fan!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> My knowledge of the actual machine wasn't the issue or can you not read properly.



Sorry, I'd love to continue talking to you, but I'm off to play on my PS3.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 20, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Look at the size of that fan!



Mental, isn't it?

You can see why they suggest keeping it clean and dust free!


----------



## G. Fieendish (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm amazed that Sony didn't consider a Liquid based cooling system for the Cell CPU & related processors., or was that considered too dear to impliment, given that reportedly, the early PS3's were sold at about £150 under their true cost...
 Mind you, now that the PS3 Slim is reportedly due for launch, for Xmas 2009, how much will they have to discount the old stock...


----------



## starfish (Sep 4, 2009)

Wonder how much BBC have paid to get iplayer as an icon & direct link on PSN. Not complaining like.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2009)

starfish said:


> Wonder how much BBC have paid to get iplayer as an icon & direct link on PSN. Not complaining like.



I wonder how much Sony paid!


----------



## starfish (Sep 5, 2009)

All i know is i paid fuckall.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2009)

starfish said:


> All i know is i paid fuckall.



lol. Wahey!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 5, 2009)

Asda are doing 120gb slims for £250.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 5, 2009)

I got one for my birthday [bank hol monday].   Also got COD World At War.   All I ever play is Zombies, and World of Warcraft.   Woohooooo!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 5, 2009)

That slim one woulda been lovely to get  I rushed into buying my PS3 and hardly play it, but the blu rays I make the most of, I think it was worth it for that, might see how much I can get for my big one as it would be a lot more convenient!

e2a: Anyone seen trade ins at game or gamestation?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2009)

Saw the first tv ad for this today, Sony are pushing this as the 'new PS3'...


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Sep 5, 2009)

I noticed this on hotdeals t'other day. Lucky beggers those that got this deal  

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/470017/1-day-mega-early-bird-bargains-york/


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 10, 2009)

There are rumours Sony is going to release a 250gb version priced at £299 soon:

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2009/09/10/second_ps3_slim/

I'd get one for that price (if i had the cash handy) - could stick all my MP3s on it and use it to stream media from the internet


----------



## yield (Sep 10, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> There are rumours Sony is going to release a 250gb version priced at £299 soon:
> 
> http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2009/09/10/second_ps3_slim/
> 
> I'd get one for that price (if i had the cash handy) - could stick all my MP3s on it and use it to stream media from the internet



It's very easy to upgrade the hard drive. AFAIK 500GB is the current maximum.
It must be 2.5". You can pick up a 320GB Western Digital for £40.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 10, 2009)

Must also be SATA.


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 10, 2009)

yield said:


> It's very easy to upgrade the hard drive. AFAIK 500GB is the current maximum.
> It must be 2.5". You can pick up a 320GB Western Digital for £40.



Ah thanks - think I'd rather just get one of the £299 ones and not void the warranty though - as Billy Bragg once said, the temptation to take the things we love apart so we can see how they work must be resisted, because they never go back together again


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2009)

It doesnt void the warranty if memory serves correct...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 11, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Ah thanks - think I'd rather just get one of the £299 ones and not void the warranty though - *as Billy Bragg once said, the temptation to take the things we love apart so we can see how they work must be resisted, because they never go back together again *



I just so wish someone had said that to me when i was a child


----------

